# new to this



## joey1214 (Jun 15, 2009)

im new to taxidermy i have wanted to do it for a long time but never knew how to do it or what i need. so how do i do it and what do i need?


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

This would be a good place to start...
http://www.thetaxidermyschool.com/

He also has a tv show on the Sportsman's Channel that has good tips and pointers.


----------

